# ACCON-NetLink-PRO und kompatibilität mit STEP7 und OPC.



## JesperMP (29 Juli 2020)

Ich überlege ob ich für eine bestehende S7-400 ohne Ethernet, eine Deltalogic ACCON-NetLink-PRO verwenden kann.
Über der ACCON-NetLink-PRO muss folgendes gehen, und zwar gleichzeitig:

HMI Verbindung zu WinCC Flexible PC RT. Ungf. 500 Variabeln.
OPC Verbindung (angelegte S7 Verbindung). Ungf. 50 Variabeln.
Programmierung/Diagnose mittels STEP7 Classic, eventuell über eine weitere Router und VPN.

Fragen:

Geht es mit den gleichzeitige Datenverkehr wie oben beschrieben ?
Es scheint (laut FAQ auf Deltalogics Webseite) dass man für STEP7 ein Deltalogic Treiber installieren muss wenn man in STEP7 über den Netlink programmieren will. Geht es nicht ohne diese Treiber ? Also, dass der Netlink wie ein Ethernet Schnittstelle ohne besonder Treiber verwendet werden kann.
Dieselbe Frage wie nr. 2 für WinCC Flexible.
Dieselbe Frage wie nr. 2 für Simatic Net als OPC Server auf eine entfernte PC.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Juli 2020)

Hallo Jesper,

der ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact kann 16 TCP/IP und 32 MPI/PROFIBUS-Verbindungen, das Mengengerüst sollte also machbar sein.
Der Adapter kann auch S7-TCP/IP. Dann erfolgt die "RFC1006-Emulation" im Adapter. Wenn der S7-Treiber verwendet wird, dann wird der NetLink mit seinem nativen Protokoll angesprochen und ist somit performanter.
Ich hoffe, das beantwortet deine Fragen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (29 Juli 2020)

Also es musste gehe, auch ohne der Deltalogic Treiber.
Wenn ich die mehr performante Protokoll verwenden wurde, denke ich das für WinCC Flexible und STEP7 Classic kann ich den benötigte Deltalogic Treiber nachinstallieren.
Für die S7/OPC Verbindung, gibt es ein Weg für Simatic Net, d.h. das ich der Deltalogic Treiber in ein PC Station / Komponentenkonfigurator integrieren kann ?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (30 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

mit SIMATIC NET lässt sich der ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact mit einer S7 Kommunikation (Unspezifische Verbindung) über Ethernet verwenden. D.h. dann wird die "RFC1006-Emulation" (S7-TCP/IP) im Adapter verwendet. Die Rack/Slot-Adresse bildet die Busadresse der S7-Steuerung ab.

Eine WinCC flexible Runtime, konnten wir über den Deltalogic Treiber (ACCON-S7-Net Treiber für PG/PC-Schnittstelle) bereits zum Laufen bringen.
Allerdings läuft das über den Zugangspunkt "S7ONLINE" und eine PG/PC-Station.
Melden Sie sich einfach bei uns im support@deltalogic.de, dann können wir ihnen eine kurze Doku zu kommen lassen.

Einen Weg, den ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact über den Komponentenkonfigurator, von SIMATIC NET (PROFIBUS) zu verwenden, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Juli 2020)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> mit SIMATIC NET lässt sich der ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact mit einer S7 Kommunikation (Unspezifische Verbindung) über Ethernet verwenden. D.h. dann wird die "RFC1006-Emulation" (S7-TCP/IP) im Adapter verwendet. Die Rack/Slot-Adresse bildet die Busadresse der S7-Steuerung ab.


Danke, dass ist was ich brauche.



DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Einen Weg, den ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact über den Komponentenkonfigurator, von SIMATIC NET (PROFIBUS) zu verwenden, ist mir nicht bekannt.


Ich glaube die Lösung ist wie Sie es oben beschrieben habe.


----------



## Kabeläffle (3 August 2020)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Melden Sie sich einfach bei uns im support@deltalogic.de, dann können wir ihnen eine kurze Doku zu kommen lassen.


  Bestimmt interessiert das noch mehr, als nur Jesper.
  Könntet ihr den Link nicht gleich hier ins Forum stellen?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (3 August 2020)

Hier auf die Schnelle, die wesentlichen Einstellungen des SIMATIC OPC-Server (Softnet-IE) im NetPro von STEP7.





Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## JesperMP (3 August 2020)

Hmmm... auf Bild 3 steht "Rack 0. Slot 2 -> Bus Adress 2".

Wie verbindet ich mir zu ein S7-400 in Rack 0, Slot 3, Bus Adresse 10 ?
Ich nehme an es gibt eine Tabelle o.Ä.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (3 August 2020)

Bus Adresse 10 wird z.B. über Rack 0 Slot 10 angesprochen.

Hier empfehle ich das Handbuch des NetLink-PRO compact darin gibt es eine Tabelle. (Seite 60)
Hier der Link auf das Handbuch:
https://documents.deltalogic.de/ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact_HB.zip

Es gibt einige Ausnahmenfälle, wenn z.B. über eine PROFIBUS-CP kommuniziert werden soll.
Dafür gibt es dann eine Spezial-Option "RFC-Routing over CPs" auf der Website des NetLink-PRO compact.
Da lässt sich dann z.B. Rack 0 und Slot 2 für die S7-300 einstellen.

Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## JesperMP (3 August 2020)

Also, ich bin zu doof.
Die Tabelle auf Seite 60 finde ich (leider) verwirrend.

Was mich verwirrt:
Bei Siemens S7 redet man immer von ein Kombination von Rack und Slot.
Bei S7-300 ist Rack/Slot immer 0/2.
Bei S7-400 kann Rack/Slot variabel sein. 
Erstens, da die CPU nicht immer in denselben Slot befindet, aber in die meisten Fälle in Slot 2, 3 oder 4 abhängig von die grösse von den Stromversorgung in Slot 1.
Zweitens, es kann bei S7-400 mehrere CPUs in einen Rack sein.
Spezifiziert man Slot 2 wenn die CPU in Slot 3 befindet bekommt man keine Verbindung. Die Slot Nr. ist so wichtig wie Rack und Busadresse. Das ist meine bisherige Erfahrung.
Deswegen verwundert es mir dass die CPU Slot Adresse nicht spezifiziert wird. Die Slot Adresse wird in Tabelle Seite 60 verwendet um die Busadressen grösser als 31 zu erreichen durch kombinieren von Rack und Slot.

Laut Handbuch gibt es 2 modes. "Adressed mode (RFC1006)" und "Rack/Slot mode".
In beide fällen, wird die Slot nr. nicht verwendet wie üblich bei Siemens.

Also, in Adressed Mode wird die Slot nr. gar nicht verwendet (ausser um >31 Busadressen zu erreichen) ? Und NETLINK kann sich mit die richtige CPU verbinden, ohne die korrekte Slot Nr. ?
Finde ich überraschend, aber wenn es funktioniert, dann OK ..

Es scheint dass wenn man den NETLINK als virtuelle S7-Steurung konfiguriert, wie auf Seite 28 beschrieben, dann muss man eine Tabelle in der NETLINK (routing Tabelle ?) einrichten und diesmal mit die tatsächlichen Rack und Slot Nr. von die Teilnehmer die man erreichen will.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 August 2020)

Hallo Jesper,

in dem einen Modus geht der Netlink über den Teilnehmer, der in "Fix destination address for R/S mode" bzw. bei "Station address of routing gateway" eingetragen ist und die Adressierung erfolgt über Rack und Slot wie gewohnt. 
Im anderen Modus soll der NetLink über ein MPI/PROFIBUS-Netz kommunizieren und muss einen anderen Teilnehmer im Netz ansprechen, dies geht dann über die Teilnehmeradresse die aus Rack und Slot (32 * Rack +Slot) berechnet wird. 
Eine Kommunikation über zu einem anderen Teilnehmer im MPI/PROFIBUS-Netz, der nicht direkt mit dem Bus verbunden ist und über Rack und Slot adressiert werden muss, ist nicht möglich. Diese Anforderung wurde bisher aber auch noch nicht an uns gestellt.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Juni 2021)

Habe heute ein test durchgeführt, die Konfiguration war recht einfach und alles hat geklappt.


Gleichzeitig:
PC1 : WinCC Flexible RT Verbindung mittels Addressed Mode 
PC2 : Simatic Net OPC Server S7 Verbindung mittels Addressed Mode
PC3: STEP7 Classic Verbindung mittels ACCON Netlink Pro Treiber.

Einzigste Kritik: Warum muss der Standardbenutzername "ACCON-Netlink-PRO compact" sein ? Das kriegt man nur hin mit copy-paste und wenn man die Handbuch PDF offen hat. Habe ich geändert, aber die erste Inbetriebname braucht diese Benutzername.


----------

